# sat nav sd card



## Nimbin77 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi

I own mk3 tt sline looking at getting the sd card for sat nav how do I go about this ??

seen couple on ebay 2015 plate audi a3 are these interchangeable?

Any help would be appreciated!

Neil


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

A3 and TT don't share the same system if the A3 doesn't have the virtual cockpit..anyway, maps on sd are usually connected to the VIN's car so it won't work if you put it on another MMI.
But, on another cars, but I don't think it's already possible on the TT, some sellers unlock the maps and make them work with your vin.


----------



## N16k (Aug 13, 2016)

I was told by the dealer when picking my car up (as i wanted nav installed) it will be aprox £1500 to have it fitted. I was told its not just a simple sd card, The whole dash is replaced with a new one with nav pre installed.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Actually, i don't know exactly all the things to do or replace, but I can tell you that some coding are needed, a new MMI unit too because it need the GPS input, then, of the map is loaded into a sd instead the hard disk like the original, doesn't change the substance.. but it's not a simple plug and play in 5 minutes


----------

